# Craigslist find - John Deere TRX26



## Relli1130 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello,

So I scored a John Deere TRX26 on CL for $40. A great deal I think. So far it needs new shear pins, and a carburetor cleaning. I've actually purchased a new carb kit for the machine.

Before I disassemble the carburetor, I took some photos of some things that tripped me up a bit, and I'm hoping for some direction. 

First, I found a loose wire which appears to go to the starter. You can see it in the first picture directly below the fuel filter. It has a black wire with a white cap. I can't seem to determine what this wire is for, or where it belongs. Might anyone have any suggestions?

Secondly, I took some photos of the carburetor. There are two fuel lines I would like to discuss....

The first is a thin fuel line- which I am fairly certain connects to the primer bulb. Currently it is just hanging down (in the 2nd picture it is directly below the carb bowl).

The second fuel line is in the same picture. It is in the left side of the photo, and is also hanging down - unconnected to anything. I am not sure of its purpose. I'm pretty sure it does not connect to the carburetor because if you look in the 3rd picture, the carburetor already has a fuel line connected to it (look in the background). However, again if you look in the foreground you can see the disconnected fuel line that I am referring to. Any thoughts about it's purpose and where it connects?

Model specs:
Model name: TRX 26 WBSB
Serial number:M0TR26B140525
Engine: HMSK80 155418S

Thanks again, and I look forward to your responses. 

Jeff


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

The wire is power to run a light. Partstree shows that motor having an 18watt alternator part #611111. The skinny hose is the primer line. Put finger over it and press the primer bulb, you should feel air pressure. It hooks to a nipple on the carb. The bigger hose is the crankcase breather tube and is as it should be. Can't go wrong for $40
Check and change out that oil before you do anything with the throttle all the way up like that!
Check when running if the wire is putting out AC or DC if you want to put a light on there.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

In your first pic. showing the engine base bolted to the frame there is a hole in center of the base. Is that the oil drain and is the plug missing?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

AL- said:


> In your first pic. showing the engine base bolted to the frame there is a hole in center of the base. Is that the oil drain and is the plug missing?


+ 1 with that question


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

AL- said:


> In your first pic. showing the engine base bolted to the frame there is a hole in center of the base. Is that the oil drain and is the plug missing?


....well even if it needs a repower, it has to be worth the $40 !!!


----------



## Relli1130 (Jan 23, 2014)

thanks everyone.

I'm not sure if that is the location of the oil plug or not. I can't seem to find it on the owners manual. But when I checked the oil, the dipstick looked full with oil. 

http://download.snowblowerguide.com/download/TRS21-TRS21ES-TRS22-TRS24-TRX24-TM1466-06580.pdf

BTW, what is a "repower"?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

The hole in the first pic, is just part of the casting plan that allows for duplicity of the oil drain. You will probably find your drain on the other side in the same position. 

And for $40, and in that condition, I say sweet score. And I concur with what everyone else has said. And considering that this is a blank slate for lights, I would recommend looking at the LED lighting thread. The only sad part of that process, might be that you spend more on the lighting setup, then the machine. But the utility of the lights, does make it convenient in the wee hours that we tend to operate.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Relli1130 said:


> BTW, what is a "repower"?


A "repower" means you're gonna have to get a different engine for it.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Reelli, Welcome to the mystery world of John Deere snowblowers:smiley-confused009:
It's like pulling teeth to find manuals for some of them. The TRS/X were Murray built machines badged JD. I couldn't tell you the Murray model to look for, but I sure wouldn't pay to buy a JD manual on some of these "free manual download" sites. I'm betting your oil drain sticks out the back of the machine.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Had one like your at work in the late 90's. The oil drain was at the rear of engine under the pull starter, ours had a 4 in pipe nipple on it so oil did not make a huge mess. In the first picture the bend metal rod coming down to the blower ratchet assembly is bent, should be straight. It is used to adjust height , we welded a small piece of angle iron to it so it does not bend. Out JD work blower was almost the same as my own Craftsman 8/26 tracked one I had for myself. The JD blew wet heavy snow a bit better than my own.


----------



## Eyeboltman (Dec 16, 2013)

40 $ and it's GREEN !!!


----------

